# ADF Ingested Sand



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yikes! I have had bad luck with African Dwarf Frogs for the past couple of months. I've had two die on me and another one is on his death bed. I just recently set up a five gallon aquarium for my remaining two frogs, to make it easier on my fish sitter for maintenance purposes, and decided to give sand a try. I've been told by many, that sand is better for the frogs because gravel (if ingested) can cause serious bloat, and could hurt their bellies if too sharp. So me, trying to give my frogs the best, put sand in their tank. But one of my frogs has ingested A LOT of sand and is currently floating on the top of the water helplessly. He is very much alive and seems to have given up on trying to return to the bottom of the tank. I caught him sitting belly up and managed to get a good look at his belly. There is sand all over his abdomen, and some of seems close to leaving his system, but it is hard to tell. I tried to get a photo but he managed to flip himself back over, and it didn't feel right to flip him on his back again. Is there anything I can do to help him, or do I just have to play the waiting game and see if he passes it himself? I can't do much because I am leaving tomorrow morning for a very long vacation, so anything I could do will have to be quick. Thank you in advance for advice!


----------

